# Mulch for flower beds



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

Yes, Cedar is more termite resistant.

If I were you, I'd remove all the mulch and them have that area sprayed with termite killer.


----------



## darsunt (Dec 29, 2006)

I believe stone mulch of the proper color could be helpful. I know its used often. Personally I prefer wood mulch - our area has so many termites it doesn't make much of a difference, and it does wonders for the beds.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

Wood mulch is much better for the soil as it breaks down, it enhances the soil. Stone mulch is better for the pocketbook, but not for the back.


----------



## Gerry Kiernan (Apr 23, 2007)

If you decide to go with wood mulch, and deal with the termites with spray, look around for someone with a Woodmiser, or other type sawmill. My brother has a wood miser, and he has a hard time getting rid of all the sawdust it produces. I took a bunch of it for my garden, and didn't even make a dent. Most of the mill operators will probably be happy to give it to you for coming and getting it.
Cedar does seem to be more bug resistant, but it can be toxic to some vegetation.

Gerry


----------



## Gerry Kiernan (Apr 23, 2007)

I have some large flower beds, that have a fir bark mulch, over landscape covering material. My problem is the thousands of sow bugs that we get up here. They eat young shoots, and can devastate young plants. Some people call them wood bugs. They look like little armadillos, about 1/4 to 1/2 inch long, and will roll themselves up into a little ball if pestered. Has anyone found anything that will deal with these little beasts, short of thermo-nuclear armageddon?
I have tried commercial poison, with remarkably little success.

Gerry


----------



## darsunt (Dec 29, 2006)

rock mulch is my least preferred mulch. But it will keep in the moisture and protect plant roots, if you absolutely have to keep the termites away. Hire someone with a strong back to put it in!

about the sow bugs - a good mulch bed is damp with lots of organic material, a perfect environment for sow bugs. The only thing I can think of to fight them is possums, maybe they eat them!


----------



## Gerry Kiernan (Apr 23, 2007)

They may eat them. Unfortunately possums are a rare commodity up here.

Gerry


----------

